# Rik Emmett - 2007 - 2008 dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sun 08/12/07 Gananoque, ON Festival Of The Islands 

Sat 08/18/07 Meaford, ON Meaford Hall 

Sat 09/29/07 Port Hope, ON Capitol Theatre 

Wed 11/21/07 Toronto, ON Toronto Centre For The Arts 

Thu 01/17/08 Airdrie, AB Bert Church Theatre 

Fri 01/18/08 Calgary, AB Bowness Community Hall 

Sat 01/19/08 Brampton, ON Rose Theatre 

Thu 01/24/08 Oakville, ON Oakville Centre For Perf. Arts 

Fri 01/25/08 North Bay, ON Capitol Centre 

Sat 01/26/08 Markham, ON Markham Theatre 

Thu 02/28/08 Kitchener, ON Centre In The Square 

Fri 04/18/08 Toronto, ON Hugh's Room 

Sat 04/19/08 Walkerton, ON Victoria Jubilee Hall 

Sat 06/14/08 Port Perry, ON Town Hall


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Cool I heard Rick may come to Airdrie. I live very close to the Bert Church Theatre... will be going for sure.

Craig


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

I recently had him sign a coupla' album
covers through a mutual friend. This and 
'Rock & Roll Machine'. I'll definitely be
checking him out when he comes close.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have that album in the vault.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe Rik Emmett is also on the bill for the Canadian Guitar Festival :smilie_flagge17:the third weekend in July just north of Kingston


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's his myspace site.
Cool version of 'All along the watchtower'

http://www.myspace.com/rikemmettnetwork


----------

